# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  12 лечебных свойств секса.

## Irina

*  12 лечебных свойств секса.*

    На днях купила журнальчик один и там мне попалась статья именно с таким названием. Интересно - подумала я. Прочитала и вот решила поделиться этим с Вами. Эту рубрику в этом журнале ведет один доктор медицинских наук, сексолог. Думаю к его мнению стоит прислушаться!

*    Секс - как наркотик, только полезный. Принял таблетку  - и жизнь заиграла новыми, радужными красками.*

    Почему - то многие женщины, замужние женщины, со временем перестают любить секс. Из - за чего это происходит? Да вот мнение многих - Пока была не замужем, горя не знала. Ходила куда хотела. Ела, как птичка. Тратила деньги как хотела. А вышла замуж и началось.... Готовь тут пышный стол, стирай, убирай, деньги в семейный бюджет вноси. А муж еще и сексом заставляет заниматься чуть ли не каждый день! И это вместо того, чтобы спать спокойно! А мне, между прочим, на работу рано вставать. А в выходные я высыпаюсь за всю неделю. Вот так вот. Ну какой наглец!

    Вот так вот думают очень многие женщины. Милые дамы, а Вы когда нибудь задумывались над тем, что секс полезен для здоровья? Чем именно полезен, спросите Вы? Ну тогда давайте посмотрим, как на этот вопрос отвечает врач сексолог.  

    1.   От секса худеют! После энергичных занятий любовью Вы теряете 200 калорий. Это все равно что 15 минут на беговой дорожке. Растет уровень тестостерона, а этот гормон укрепляет мышцы и кости. Секс - лучший спорт, причем, не выходя из собственной кровати!

    2.  Секс - естественный анестетик. Болит голова - срочно в постельку! Но не спать, а.... Занятие сексом способствуют выработке эндорфинов, которые притупляют боль.

    3.  Мужчины, которые смогли обеспечить себе секс 3 - 4 раза в неделю, в два раза реже страдают от сердечных приступов. Женщины, задумайтесь!!! Вы же не хотите, чтобы ваш спутник жизни мучился от сердечных заболеваний?

    4.  По данным научных исследований, у тех, кто занимается любовью не реже раза в неделю, уровень иммунитета повышается на 30%! О как! Очень, кстати, в осенне - зимний период!

    5.  В семенной плазме много кальция. Заботьтесь о зубах, милые женщины! Кстати, во время страстных поцелуев выделяется много слюны, которая очищает зубы, избавляя Вас от кариеса и других стоматологических проблем!

    6.  Интимные отношения способствуют повышению уровня пролактина. Он помогает развитию нейронов в обонятельном центре мозга - нюх улучшается. А ведь обонятельные ощущения добавляют в нашу жизнь много ярких красок!

    7.  Часто женщины жалуются на уплотнения в груди. Бегут с ужасом к маммологу, а он в свою очередь, ставит диагноз - мастопатия. Так вот, те кто регулярно занимается сексом, от этой болячки почти не страдают! А мастопатия это первый шаг к развитию рака груди.

    8.  Секс спасает от дерматитов и раздражения кожи. Во время занятий сексом человек потеет, а пот прочищает поры, избавляя их от инфекции.

    9.  Активные занятия любовью вылечивают простуду : насморк и кашель. Дыхание учащается, очищая нос и освобождая бронхи от мокроты. Простыли? Хотите быстрее выздороветь? В постель!!!

    10.  Чем больше секса есть, тем больше его становится! После занятий любовью организм выделяет феромоны - вещества, запах которых делает Вас неотразимыми для представителей противоположного пола.

    11.  Секс - самый безопасный транквилизатор. Он в 10 раз эффективнее валиума!

    12.  Секс - самое лучшее средство от депрессии. Ученые доказали, что именно у женщин, ведущих регулярную половую жизнь, которая приносит им удовольствие, упаднического настроения не бывает вообще!

    Вот так вот, милые женщины! Вроде и дети болеют меньше, и начальство оказывается симпатичными людьми, и работа по дому радость приносит. Чудеса да и только!  Так что делаем вывод!!!

----------


## Sanych

Секс это здоровье, физкультура и удовольствие. Занимайтесь, и будет вам счастье. Если конечно предохраняться умеете

----------

